# 1st time build Cadillac Deville



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

It is possible to convert a Cadillac, but you may have to up your budget a little.

Here is a Cadillac Eldorado conversion in progress

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/cadillac-eldorado-86066.html

.



.


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

Look into getting a Cadillac ELR. Just the motor, charger, and controller for a conversion would run $6000.

Search on AutoTrader, they have come down in price.


----------

